# Filtrer Oil brand



## Straight Edge (Oct 22, 2010)

Good brand of oil filter to combine with Rotella 5w-40 or Mobil 10w-30 i was using the Mobil filter=$10.00 too expensive. Purulator, Fram or original. Thank in advance


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fram only makes the smaller VW filters. I'm not into fancy filters. Purolator is a good product, but others are fine too, STP S3569 comes to mind. Also, the PepBoys Proline filter is a big Purolator for very cheap.


----------



## skier45 (Jul 27, 2009)

Straight Edge said:


> Good brand of oil filter to combine with Rotella 5w-40 or Mobil 10w-30 i was using the Mobil filter=$10.00 too expensive. Purulator, Fram or original. Thank in advance


 have to know what engine first. google german auto parts and german filters along with nay of the enthusiast shops. then shop price.


----------



## Straight Edge (Oct 22, 2010)

As always good answers and human quality. Thank you fellas! Next change Saturday!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mobil 1 10w-30 "High Miles", right?


----------



## Straight Edge (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

im using a K&N right now, before i used mann


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Straight Edge said:


> Good brand of oil filter to combine with Rotella 5w-40 or Mobil 10w-30 i was using the Mobil filter=$10.00 too expensive. Purulator, Fram or original. Thank in advance


 Mann. You can find them quite cheap online


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just FTR- a lot of guys sweat oem or Euro-sounding filters, however, there is zero reduction in wear rates with a $20 filter verses a $4 filter. If there is a perceived benefit, please let me know what it is.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.germanfilters.com/golf-20-c-1314_1833_3408.html 

$6/per Mann filter for a 2002 2.slow 

the K&N does cost over 3x as much.


----------

